# Dr. Haydens Viburnum Compound



## Marko (Sep 29, 2006)

Can anyone help with a date on this. I learned in another post it was made until 1933. I am just starting collecting and have just finished building my tumbler. This one is in it now. Also any recommendations on books to help id bottles would be greatly appreciated.

 Thanks,

 Mark


----------



## Marko (Sep 29, 2006)

Another pic


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 29, 2006)

does the seam go all the way to the top of the lip?


----------



## Marko (Sep 29, 2006)

I will check when I get it out of the tumbler


----------



## capsoda (Sep 29, 2006)

Here is some info on some of the uses of viburnum. It is a common shrub/small tree mostly used in land scaping now days.

 If youâ€™re very observant, or a native plant enthusiast, perhaps you have noticed a shrub with persistent red berries this winter. It could be the *Highbush Cranberry* (_Viburnum trilobum_) known well in the natural remedy crowd for assisting women with cramping and other female concerns.

 There are four species of Viburnum that grow wild in Wisconsin. Three of these species -- _V. trilobum_ (Highbush Cranberry), _V. prunifolum_ (Black Haw Viburnum) and _V. opulus_ (Cramp Bark), -- are used for herbal medicine.

 While Viburnum bark is most commonly used for cramping, it also protects women from the threat of miscarriage. It is commonly used by women from the beginning of pregnancy and is often prescribed by midwives for the last few weeks of pregnancy to relax the uterus. Viburnum acts primarily as a uterine antispasmodic and secondarily as a uterine antihemorrhagic and tranquilizer. The bark and root bark of Viburnum contain the active components scopoletin, a uterine relaxant; valerianic acid, a sedative; salicin, a main ingredient in aspirin that has anti-inflammatory and pain-relieving effects; and steroidal saponins, hormonal precursors that contribute to Viburnumâ€™s usefulness for menopause


----------



## Marko (Sep 30, 2006)

Hey Warren, thanks for the info. I found some of that late last night. I just finished my tumbler and designed it based on your info. Thought I would start on this bottle since it has a nasty crack in it. I thought it came out pretty good. The seam on the side seems to run up through the neck. Thanks again for all your help! If you could recommend 2 or 3 general bottle books, which would they be?

 Mark


----------



## Marko (Sep 30, 2006)

The bottom


----------



## capsoda (Sep 30, 2006)

Hey Mark, You are a brave soul to tumble a cracked bottle. I'm not that lucky.LoL

 As to bottle books that is a toughy. Fourm member Matt Knapp {GuntherHess}has a great book on meds. David Graci has a great book on soda and beer closers. I use the Bureau of Land Management web site along with many others. Check out the fourm resources page of our fourm. It is on the opening page.

 Like I said a toughy. There are alot of good general books and many more specialized books out there and you should check and possible join a local club. They usually can lead you to a good local bottle book amoung other good rescources.


----------

